

The Spiritual and Secular Joy of Bach - gmays
http://bigthink.com/big-think-tv/the-spiritual-and-secular-joy-of-bach

======
keithpeter
Bach wrote secular music as well as his music for the church.

[http://www.gardnermuseum.org/music/listen/music_library?filt...](http://www.gardnermuseum.org/music/listen/music_library?filter=composer)

Click B for Bach, enjoy

